# Cone head!!!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Just found this picture of Layla wearing her cone post spay. She hated wearing it with a passion!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

aaw she's so cute  Its a very fancy cone only ever seen the clear plastic ones


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwww bless  its a very smart lampshade though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her, i have never seen a cone like that lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....very trendy,:thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> aww bless her, i have never seen a cone like that lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....very trendy,:thumbup:





Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwww bless  its a very smart lampshade though





tylow said:


> aaw she's so cute  Its a very fancy cone only ever seen the clear plastic ones


These were the only cones our vets sold. Our little laydee of very distinguished taste and breeding would have much more preferred a pink version :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Baby British said:


> These were the only cones our vets sold. Our little laydee of very distinguished taste and breeding would have much more preferred a pink version :lol:


:lol: Holly (dog) had a pink bandage when she cut her leg the other year it did'nt co-ordinate at all with the lampshade :lol:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

lol aww poor kitty! I love the colour tho lol


----------

